# Trim beaks on chicks



## Gouldie (Apr 19, 2017)

I have read that the hatchery that I'm getting my chicks from do beak trim. Why could ppl want that done? What is the purpose of it? It costs an extra .12 cents per chick but I don't know if it's a thing that must be done or something that only if you want done.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

They debeak chicks to prevent picking.I've never had it done but I do get the 2 vaccinations when I order chicks.BTW,welcome to the forum!What kind of chicks are you thinking about?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I would call and make sure they don't debeak them. They cut the top part of the beak off so they can't peck eachother.


----------



## Gouldie (Apr 19, 2017)

*Beak trim*

I've decided to get black sex link and Colombian rock x. Only getting 3 of each kind as I'm just starting.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. I do not recommend debeaking. Commercial operations do this because birds are in close quarters with each other. You can go to Youtube and watch videos of poultry commercial operations and see what it looks like.
Black sex links are one of my favorite breeds. Their egg production is excellent and are friendly.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

....................................


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Beak trimming is for industrial set-ups. Many factory farms have two hens per battery cage (think a small rabbit cage - barely big enough for them to turn around.) In these set up chickens have nothing to do but pluck each other senseless... so trimming or burning off their top beak makes that impossible. They can still eat... pellets... though I can't imagine much else if they were ever freed. Plucking can sometimes be a problem for backyard keepers, especially with certain breeds, but rarely does this issue escalate to the point you'd feel the need to order beak trimmed chicks...


----------



## IceFire (Mar 8, 2016)

I also do not recommend de-beaking. They do it in industrial chicken farms to keep them from pecking each other. it is mainly a problem in large set-ups where the chickens are in over-crowded conditions. For a small operation where the chickens are NOT overcrowded, I find it to be unnecessary.


----------

